#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Krabi Real Esate Agents >  >  Houses for Sale in Krabi

## Property Consultant

28/04/06 *HOUSE FOR SALE* In Chollada Gardens, Ao Nang. New house, fully furnished, with a/c. 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, secure, kitchen, small garden, good view of cliffs. Only 1km from Ao Nang beach. House size approx. 150 square metres. Land size approx. 180 square metres (40 tarang wah). 2.8 million Baht, negotiable. Call: 04-1892247 or 01-2581007.

----------


## Property Consultant

28/04/06 *TOWN HOUSE FOR SALE* 2-storey building for sale, 600m from Ao Nang beachfront. Upstairs: 2-bed apartment (same as above for rent); downstairs, 1 bedroom, office space, ceiling fans, bathroom, storage area, 2500 litre water tank. English: 06 268 5956 Thai: 01 797 8923

----------

